# Powder coating Vs. Painting



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

I have my head off of my 240sx and i am wondering if anybody has any suggestion whether podwer caoting or painting is better. If painting is better what type of paint should i use? Could i get it at my local automotive shop? any help would be appretiated!


----------



## Silvia Envy (Jan 30, 2006)

Powder coating is a stroger bond it also makes a thicker film/coating make sure you get a high temp coating and you might want to get it clear coated for x tra protection.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Powder melts at around 400 degrees. I would use a high temp coating.


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

but my can of spray paint says that it will hold up to 500 degrees ferenhiet. with a good clear coat would it still be ok?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

You can get high temp rating powder coating done.

But you might as well, just goto a auto shop ( like kragens, napa, etc... ), and buy high temp ceramic spray paint and do it yourself.

I have high temp paint that's rated up to 2000 degrees F ..... And they do sell high temp clear coat as well....but if you use regular clear coat, itll just melt off.

If you do get high temp paint, then clear coating, really isnt necessary...atleast thats my opinion...

P.S. the can of high temp I have, only cost arond 10 bucks a can ....brand/manufacturer was VHT .

P.S.S. The high temp rated paint, is chemical resistant, oil resistant, and all that other crap.....so a clear coat isnt required....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> You can get high temp rating powder coating done.
> 
> But you might as well, just goto a auto shop ( like kragens, napa, etc... ), and buy high temp ceramic spray paint and do it yourself.
> 
> ...



The paint WILL come of eventually. High temp coatings typically are not powder.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wess said:


> The paint WILL come of eventually. High temp coatings typically are not powder.


True.... it's worth a few bucks more to get it powder coated... will clean up easier and last forever


----------



## MorrisPowderCoating (Jan 14, 2006)

*If you don't mind me throwing my .02 in on this one....  

Like stated in a previous post...Paint will eventually peel if it's from a spray can. It just will. Powder will be on the part until YOU decide to change it or take it off. Ceramic coating helps to hold heat IN...you can do your heads/block with ceramic if you don't mind that you will lose some heat dispursement from your parts.

While hi-temp coatings do sound like your best route...there are many who have coated entire block,heads,intake, and oil pan with regular temp powder. And it works and lasts! And to mention what someone else already has, it cleans up TONS easier than paint.

Just a few bits that might help you decide...hope it helps.

Kevin*


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

uhm...head? or do you mean head cover? Don't paint or powder coat your head

....valve cover (also refered to as head cover) go with what was said above.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I bought a 5 dollar can of gloss black 500 degree engine enamel at Pep Boys and painted my valve cover. Make sure u cover everything if you're not taking out the valve cover. From spark plugs to hoses to wires and the o2 sensor: wrap them up in tape and newspaper. I did a layer of coats every 30 minutes with a total of 5 coatings. I liked how it turned out so I did my manifold cover as well. The only thing you'll notice after the paintjob is the baking smell of the paint coming from the engine bay when it's hot. 

OR you can take off the valve cover and paint it while it's on a flat surface. But you have to get new head gaskets. I didn't do it this way so I wouldn't have to replace any gaskets.


----------



## 2slow95 (Feb 8, 2006)

SonsofWisdom said:


> uhm...head? or do you mean head cover? Don't paint or powder coat your head


Why not?

Any vehicle in the world with iron heads (think old V8s) has them coated in some fashion. The heads on my GM 6.2 are painted, but then again, a 6.2 runs pretty cool.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Powder coating is for show winners and people who want their finish to last damm near forever. 
If you want your item to look good for a couple of months, come across like everybody eles's scratched, chipped, rusted, and run and sagy paint, then a can of spray paint is probably what you want.
Cleaning powder coat is super easy also, you take a window cleaner and a soft rag and wipe it down. 
Basic powders can handle over 500 deg. High temp powders can handle over 1000 deg.
Powder coating is a the way to go!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, just get powder coating done at a good place, and make sure they take their time doing it, the robotics team back in highcshool got our frame powder coated, and they did a horrible job, wavy, and some areas had no coverage. but it looked good when we re did it.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Dustin said:


> yeah, just get powder coating done at a good place, and make sure they take their time doing it, the robotics team back in highcshool got our frame powder coated, and they did a horrible job, wavy, and some areas had no coverage. but it looked good when we re did it.


Yea you do have to becareful. There are to many shops out there that dont do a good job.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

I used regular piss-can high-temperature paint on my previous sentra's valve cover, and it came out damn good, except for the piece where I touched it with my finger  The key is to a) clean it THOROUGHLY with acetone or alcohol, b) spray from a distance, a very THIN layer at a time, and c) put a lot of it on, and then some clearcoat if you want it to look shiny. I did mine with a snow-white effect (ford blue as a base, and then white mist on top), and lots of clearcoat... Looked nice as hell, and after a few hot runs it turned stone-hard. Held on till the car died, looked like new a year after I painted it, and when you clean it it feels like you're cleaning your dinner plate, same surface texture.
So as long as you do it right, painting is just as good as powder coating.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Soooo....you'r doing this to the engine head? Or valve cover (head cover)? You said head in your post but everyone here is saying valve cover. 

Any way and either way...powder coating...how expensive? I'm assuming it's pricey but assuming makes an ass outta you and me...
(oh I never get tired of that one)
...so any one know how much 500 degree and 1000degree coatings run? I would love to know for future reff.

While powder coating the head may look cool and all...I'm sure it really would be unique and dazzling...I personally...and this is just me...doesn't mean you have to...just saying what I personally like...I like a shiny metal look on the head.

You could say...I like a good head polish really...just give 'er a good rub...elbow grease is really not the best though...need something to help you out a bit more...something designed for rubbing those rough spots on your head...getting it nice and shiny.

Oh that came out all wrong didn't it. Well anyway, very interesting topic, but please specify head or valve cover...I don't wanna assume...and...prices on powder coat?


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Soooo....you'r doing this to the engine head? Or valve cover (head cover)? You said head in your post but everyone here is saying valve cover.
> 
> Any way and either way...powder coating...how expensive? I'm assuming it's pricey but assuming makes an ass outta you and me...
> (oh I never get tired of that one)
> ...


Prices for powder coating







A singal stage like in the picture would run around $40.00 
Two stage would run around $60







Chrome smoke base coat Translucent gold top coat. 
Polishing the valve cover would run around $75


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

yes im sorry about that im only going to do the valve cover. Due to lack of money at the time im going to paint it a metallic blue. but can you get a powder coat job over a paint job on the valve cover, or would i need to go find another valve cover to powder coat?


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Auchie005 said:


> yes im sorry about that im only going to do the valve cover. Due to lack of money at the time im going to paint it a metallic blue. but can you get a powder coat job over a paint job on the valve cover, or would i need to go find another valve cover to powder coat?


We would strip off all the paint. Do all the prep work and then powder coat it.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

latenightcustom said:


> Prices for powder coating...


Hot damn thanks...man that's purrtty...I'm gonna have to look into that later on...thanks for the info!


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I am the foreman of a powdercoat shop and have a lot of knowledge regarding this issue. We do a lot of car parts and I strongly recommend NOT powdercoating heads. For Valve covers and other parts it works great, but not on parts constantly exposed to heat above 300 degrees. We won't do heads for the same reason you don't powdercoat headers. Powdercoating can take moderate heat over time very well. But not the temps that a head or headers would create. My shop has done heads before, but we do not do them anymore. The heads are so impregnated with oil, that no matter what you do to them, the powder can never get a good bond to the metal. We had a guy do a set of heads for a chevy 350 that were chemically stripped, soaked in laquer thinner for days, sandblasted, and we coated them red and they looked fantastic. 2 days later all the powder peeled right off. Same thing with engine blocks, its been done, but not at all worth the trouble. 

There are high temp powders out there, but its best to just go with a high temp paint. Unless your willing to bite the bullet and have ceramic coating done. Companies like NIC coatings have a coating for every part in your engine. Thats really the way to go, but its not cheap.


----------



## Chunk[SkS] (May 5, 2006)

deff powder coating


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Chunk[SkS] said:


> deff powder coating


Yeap... :banhump:


----------

